# Guess the Score Nov. 17th vs Hawks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 103
Hawks 87

Harrington 20 points/9 rebounds

Artest 32 points


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 100
Hawks: 85

JO high scorer w/ 29
Tinsley 8 w/ 12 asst.
Artest 28 w/ 5 steals


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacer 101

Hawks 83


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 109 hawks 86


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Pacers should win this game by at least 150 unless O'Neal, Jackson and Tinsley get hurt and Artest gets ejected in the first quarter for punching Al Harrington in the back of the head.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 98
Hawks 75


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers 101 Hawks 83


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 107
Hawks: 96


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal career high 50 points, with 15 rebounds and 5 assists along with 5 blocks. Score: 100-70 Pacers win.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Pacer 100
Hawks 85

O'Neal: 22 points, 7 rebounds
Jackson: 22 points, 5 assists

Walker: 20 points
Harrington 20 points, 5 rebounds


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

96-75


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacers 87-78 Hawks...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana - 94
Atlanta - 83


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Big Al Welcome Rival for Pacers*



> Though the Pacers will welcome back Al Harrington, the person, they're more than a little wary about seeing Al Harrington, the player, in another uniform.
> Harrington makes his first and only return trip to his original NBA home when the Atlanta Hawks visit Conseco Fieldhouse for a 7:00 game Wednesday night.
> 
> "He's a guy we obviously have mixed feelings about seeing," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "It's good to see a guy who's been such a big part of your franchise on the one hand, yet on the other hand we know he's good enough to beat us so we're going to have to play well. …
> ...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Scouting Report 11/17 Pacers vs. Hawks*

Pacers vs. Hawks

7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV: FSN* RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

SCOUTING REPORT

Though Al Harrington's return to Indianapolis will be the primary media focus of the evening, another return will have the Pacers' full attention. 
Jonathan Bender, out for all but one game since training camp opened with a knee injury, is expected to be back on the court when the Pacers face the Atlanta Hawks. Bender might've been back sooner, but a viral infection kept him bed-ridden the past two games. 

Bender admitted the sudden illness, just as he was set to return, was "a little bit (frustrating)." 

"You do all that work and come back and something else gets you down," he said. "You've just got to pick yourself back up." 

Bender, who if healthy would inherit the role of the top frontcourt reserve vacated by Harrington's trade to Atlanta, will be on the basketball equivalent of a pitch count. Coach Rick Carlisle intends to play him no more than 6-10 minutes per half. 

"This guy's coming off not only some problems with his knee but he's had an illness, too, so conditioning is going to be an issue," Carlisle said. "Anybody we can get back is going to help us. We're really missing Fred Jones, we're really missing (Scot) Pollard, we're really missing Jonathan. Getting J.B. back would obviously bring a completely different athletic and skill element to us at the three and four spots, so it's important." 

Jones, who missed the last two games with a thigh strain, has practiced the past two days and is expected to return. Pollard, who has missed four games with back pain, has yet to return to practice. 

After playing three sets of back-to-backs in nine days with a short roster, the Pacers welcomed three days between games. But the Atlanta game opens a stretch of three in four nights, so all healthy bodies will be not only welcomed, but needed. 

"We want to gradually add more people back to the equation because the more we add, the better we are," said Jermaine O'Neal. "We're not playing our type of defense right now because we're expending a lot of energy by playing five or six guys a lot of minutes. Sometimes, you wear down. We're doing our best, and getting those guys back will be big for us." 

The Hawks dropped their first four games but have two quality wins in the last three. After winning in New Orleans 96-95 Friday night, they rallied from an 11-point deficit with 6 minutes remaining to beat Houston 88-84 in Atlanta last night. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHO'S HOT

Ron Artest is averaging 24.8 points, 6.8 rebounds and 3.6 assists while shooting .500 overall. ... Austin Croshere has averaged 14.6 points and 6.6 rebounds while shooting .524 overall and .455 from the arc in five starts. ... Jermaine O'Neal has averaged 36.0 points on .614 shooting in the last two games. ... Stephen Jackson has averaged 19.6 points in the last five games while shooting .438 from the arc. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHO'S NOT

Jamaal Tinsley is shooting .304 overall and .271 on two-point field goals. ... James Jones has gone 5 of 19 from the field (.263). ... David Harrison has more personal fouls (29) than either points (22) or rebounds (18). ... The defense already has yielded five games of at least 100 points. That matches last season's total. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KEY MATCHUP

Frontcourt - Being short one big body may actually help the Pacers, because Croshere is a much better matchup for Walker, whose biggest advantage over most power forwards is his ability to draw them away from the basket. Croshere is comfortable on the perimeter on both ends. O'Neal could be looking at a third consecutive game in the 30s if he can get into an early rhythm against Collier. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INJURIES

Pacers - G Fred Jones (thigh), F Jonathan Bender (ill) and F Austin Croshere (thumb) are probable; C Scot Pollard (back) is doubtful; G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and G Anthony Johnson (hand) are on the injured list. 
Hawks - F Chris Crawford (knee), G Tony Delk (knee) and F Donta Smith (back) are on the injured list



Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Scouting Report 11/17 Pacers vs. Hawks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Harrison has more personal fouls (29) than either points (22) or rebounds (18). ...


This is why we should not play him and instead trade him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. The sound is choppy again on FSN to where I can't even hear it; I guess I'll have to watch the game on mute.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hawks win the tip, Collier with a J
Jermaine misses
Another Hawk jumpshot
Jermaine hits a J
Ron rejects Harrington
Harrington hits a J

6-2 Hawks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the Game:

Up the defense
Jermaine
Harrington

Ron hits a layup over Collier

6-5 Hawks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diaw shoots FT's when he went over someone's back. Wait, what?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on guys lets win this thing!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine with an arm-drag to Collier

Tinsley to Ron

Harrington hits

10-7 Hawks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington called for a foul.

Jermaine _drives_ in and misses.

Jermaine dunks and the foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a bone-headed pass.

Hawks really suck.

And Collier hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

14-14 after the Artest J. Besides our steals and Ron, our defense sucks. Jermaine misses AGAIN.

16-14 Hawks Timeout

5 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

24-16 Hawks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man play-by-play is hard without sound, it's really hard to understand all the calls. I think I'll just give occasional scores instead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

29-16 after a Walker 3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31-16 after the 1st quarter. What happened to the team that beat the Timberwolves? Did they just all soften up since Artest and JO returned?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison with an amazing block and Jackson with an alley-oop to Bender!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Royal Ivey with an elbow to Eddie Gill.

37-24 Hawks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine with a layup? This is why he shoots poorly. Instead of driving he needs to post up. JO with a dunk

37-28 Hawks


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jermaine is unstoppable on the baseline.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

49-42 at the half.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Did anyone see that foul called on artest for leaning back into the guy??? Whats that called a lean foul?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> Did anyone see that foul called on artest for leaning back into the guy??? Whats that called a lean foul?


I'm surprised he didn't pick up a flagrant.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

O'Neal is beastin on those boards. Atlanta 57, Pacers 56

let's go boys


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The camera cuts to Reggie after every Pacer three.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Great 3pter by SJax....74 all....let's keep it going


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Way to come up in the clutch, Tinsley with a 3, Croshere with a Dunk, Jermaine with a nice jumper, Artest with the dunk.....87-78 Pacers...I smell the knock out punch, 1:32 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

Pacers 93
Hawks 86

Pacers Fan- 11
BirdFan33- 8
rock747- 11
NTP- 16
StephenJackson- 16
Tactics- DQ'd for guessing the same score as rock
PacersguyUSA- 24
Baron Davis- 23
mvblair- DQ'd for guessing the same score as BirdFan
KidCanada- 14
artestinsley- 14
theo- 4

Winner: Theo (RiDirkulous)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Stats* 

Tinsley- 8/1/6/1/1
Jackson- 9/2/5
Artest- 24/6/2/4/1
Chroshere- 13/13/4/2 (13 rebounds?)
JO- 25/13/2

Freddie- 4/5/2
Gill- 5/1
Harrison- 0/3/2 (Including that amazing block)
Bender- 5/4 (Good to see him playing again)

*Harrington* 30/6/2/3
Walker- 16/7/5/1/1
Childress- 10/3/2/2


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> *Stats*
> 
> Tinsley- 8/1/6/1/1
> ...


Croshere is a monster!!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ive got initials now NTP haha thats so tight


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woohoo! My first win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woohoo! My first win


----------

